# let-off on bowtech assassin



## Cummins87 (Feb 29, 2012)

hey guys-

just bought an assassin this past weekend, and i absolutely love it. big upgrade from my browning premier (either late 80's or early 90's, cant remember when my dad bought it).

anyways, i'm shooting 29", around 66lbs, and the draw stop is at the factory setting of 6.8. What is the let-off set at from the factory?? is it 80%??

also, i'm thinking about bumping the draw back to max, i know i can handle it since i was shooting it at 71.5 lbs at the shop, but is it really worth it? will i pick up that much speed from an extra 5 lbs?? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

They come in at around 80% letoff from the factory. The extra 5 lbs of draw weight would give you about an extra 10 fps. The most important thing is to be comfortable with the weight that you are drawing. These bows are pretty fast, and 10 fps will not make or break you.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

They say they come with 80 percent letoff, but in the ones I have seen and measured have been around 84% from factory. You can get them to around 86% easily if you want that big of a valley. I have mine right around 82% and it is a dream to shoot


----------



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

Yea, mine came set @82% according to my digital scale.


----------

